# Does Warsaw need a new landmark?



## casofatal (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes, I think its impressive and historic enough to become the landmark to sell to the world. It is the pass from comunism to the new european era. programming rock concerts and another things is a very good way to reinterpret the building


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

I think that there's one thing that a landmark has to have to be a landmark..i think it needs history. Constructing a building and then calling it a landmark isnt working for me + warsaw is a beautiful city that doesnt need something very big and impressive.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

A landmark doesn't need history. What important history does the Sydney Opera offer to the world?
Or the Eiffel Tower? Or the Empire State? Mount Rushmore? Atomium? Oriental Pearl Tower? Space Needle?


It's mainly about iconic architecture. There actually aren't too many landmarks that got landmarks through history.
Such as the Brandenburg Gate or the Reichstag in Berlin, the Colosseum in Rome or the Red Square in Moscow.


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes, the Palace of Science and Culture is only a landmark because nothing has been done for so long! Build something Polish! What are the local’s too stupid to make their own icons or landmarks? Is it a case of ‘that’ll do’ with the Palace? That’s a very poor effort if true.

C’mon Warsaw, do something special! Don’t settle for mediocrity!


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Locke said:


> What are the local’s too stupid to make their own icons or landmarks?


:banana: compared to geniuses like you, clearly.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The Golden Terrace might be somewhat iconic for Warszawa, I'd say.


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Ukraine said:


> I think that there's one thing that a landmark has to have to be a landmark..i think it needs history.


It depends upon the landmark itself.
Burj Dubai is not finished yet and is already a landmark 
A nice tall TV tower would be a good solution for Warsaw.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

cardiff said:


> I think the *soviet building* is Wasaws equivalent of the eiffel tower and the gurkin


This comment shows well the problem with PoC. Most tourists don't even remember its name, just call it like the one here, "soviet building" or even "Stalin's palace".

So, Polands two biggest landmarks are:
1.Soviet skyscraper
2. Nazi cocentration camp

Great:banana:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
Actually, apart from people that are interested in architecture/skyscrapers, most people don't know of that building at all.

Well, Warsaw was never a Paris or Rome...so it lacks iconic worldwide known landmarks.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The Wawel in Cracovia is a far more important landmark for Poland than anything built in Warszawa.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Taking into consideration growing tourist rush in Warsaw. In a few years, when Palace will be cleaned and its surroundings will be rearranged (including square, streets, and nearby train station - it's finally happening!), it has a chance to have a popularity comparable with those of Eiffel Tower or Big Ben. In Poland for last 20 years nothing is constant, everything is changing.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
Popularity comparabel to Eiffel Tower and Big Ben? Wow, Poles surely aim high. XD


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

erbse said:


> The Golden Terrace might be somewhat iconic for Warszawa, I'd say.


:rofl:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, that's what the Uznam Poles were trying to tell me.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

BTW, I thought this was supposed to be Warsaw's landmark:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

As much as I love them Warszowians for reconstructing many old town ensembles, the Palace definitely isn't a landmark for the city.


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

TBH I hope they encircle it with 300m towers, even better I would dismantle it, it's a blight on the skyline, not necessarily visually, it looks 'ok' and maybe Batmanish to some tourists who have no idea what it is, (though I don't fancy it myself) but in terms of everything it embodies it should go, it's a symbol and not a good one, people don't look to it with fondness like Eiffel Tower or Burj Dubai even.

The other thing is, the fact is, Warsaw is a modern European city. Thanks to being totally flattened during World War II there are no historic buildings left (or not many) so it might as well embrace the future. It would be stupid for instance, to build some sort of iconic tall skyscrapers or towers in Krakow, but in Warsaw... go for it! Warsaw should be Poland's 'modern' city and it can be one of Europe's few true skyscraper cities. So embrace it, run with it, play to your strengths. You don't have to preserve this Soviet Wedding Cake, dare to dream, make something of your own!


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

Please, please do this, new master plan for defilad square (buildings are just place holders to show massing):

video http://miasta.gazeta.pl/warszawa/10,88291,6431695,Nowa_wizja_centrum.html






















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

They should build Zlota 44 at first.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Locke said:


> Please, please do this, new master plan for defilad square (buildings are just place holders to show massing):
> 
> video http://miasta.gazeta.pl/warszawa/10,88291,6431695,Nowa_wizja_centrum.html


[/QUOTE]
It's not master plan, that are some fantasy visualizations shown by local authorities in purpose of testing public opinion. hno:


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

Well that's cut and pasted from the Euro forums, but either way kudos to the local authorities for thinking big! I had seen some of the previous plans for this region (*very* conservative low rise) and they were most uninspired.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

^^
That conservative plan is valid now.
But you're mixing visualizations with master plans.
This is new proposed master plan (with towers) for that area:


----------

